# silkie ????



## 1shotcleaner (Apr 27, 2012)

hi im wondering about silkie pigeons ? any info? for a newbe


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I never had one, but Iam sure there is some info on the internet by using a search engine, that is if you have not done so already. I will post a link now of what I found..but of course you may have already seen it from your investigating.

http://darwinspigeons.com/#/silky-pigeon-gene/4537067652


----------

